# Long Term Car Rental/Lease



## ianthy

Hi

We continue to look at options to use a car while we in Italy. We are not resident currently and considering options around moving full time or not. Assuming we are not full time in Italy then we would not become Italian residents - therefore not able to buy a car. I wondered if it is possible to lease a vehicle for say 6 months? I know Peugeot have a deal but for non europeans only. May be there options for Europeans too - please can some reply that has knowledge in this area or has actually taken a car on long term lease without needing residency.

thks for reading


----------



## ruefguet

The only people I know who have done the long term lease are Americans and Australians, I did not realise it was a non European option until you mentioned it in this thread.


----------



## ianthy

I think Fiat also do long term hire for 3 years in Italy but wanted to hear from someone that had hired a car on a long term hire deal. thks


----------



## jaja

Hi just wondering whether you had any luck with the car lease. We are looking at the moment for a 3 year rental ( we are Italian residents).

I found a few companies who specialise with long term leasing:

Noleggio a lungo termine - GOcar

leasys

and leafin


----------



## ianthy

jaja said:


> Hi just wondering whether you had any luck with the car lease. We are looking at the moment for a 3 year rental ( we are Italian residents).
> 
> I found a few companies who specialise with long term leasing:
> 
> Noleggio a lungo termine - GOcar
> 
> leasys
> 
> and leafin


Hi 

Thks for the info - in the end we took over our UK car via motorail. Cheaper that hiring and for the time being we now plan to return to the UK every 12 months, so this will fit in with servicing/mot etc.,


----------



## pudd 2

ianthy said:


> Hi
> 
> Thks for the info - in the end we took over our UK car via motorail. Cheaper that hiring and for the time being we now plan to return to the UK every 12 months, so this will fit in with servicing/mot etc.,


iam sorry sounds agood plan but if you are resident hewre that car is not legal if you have a holliday house you can exstend your insuranc if not you have to register yourb car in Italy and insure it in Italy 2 monthes ago the financia grushed a car near here it was worth 18000 eros so beware


----------

